# Questions about QRV for rescue squad.



## BadCowboy0716 (Dec 19, 2012)

Seeing as I'm an EMT with only a years worth of experience and am joining a squad with a QRV for the first time.  I have some questions about it.  What are they used for?  At said squad they use it to run extra staff that bascially just follows the ambulance to calls.  It's equipped to run BLS.  So what other uses can the QRV be besides extra staff?  I'm just curious.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 19, 2012)

BadCowboy0716 said:


> Seeing as I'm an EMT with only a years worth of experience and am joining a squad with a QRV for the first time.  I have some questions about it.  What are they used for?  At said squad they use it to run extra staff that bascially just follows the ambulance to calls.  It's equipped to run BLS.  So what other uses can the QRV be besides extra staff?  I'm just curious.



First response.

Cleaning up after the ambulance.

Remaining for small period of observation.

Public relations. 

Delivering food to the busy crew on the road.

Keeping an available response unit that can clear a scene early during an influx of calls.

Carry equipment.

Lift help.


----------



## NJEMT95 (Dec 19, 2012)

My squad has one that can bring a backboarded pt. to the ambulance for off-road incidents. It also has various IC/MCI supplies (tags, tent, water bottles, etc.).


----------

